# Работники культурно-досуговых учреждений > Сценарии и программы мероприятий > Юбилеи >  ЖЗЛ - сценарии, посвященные годовщинам известных людей

## ружанна

Уважаемые коллеги! Готовлюсь к празднованию 200летия Н.В.Гоголя в рамках недели юношеской книги.Решила обобщить и освежить в памяти 10-11 классников "Вечера...". Есть неплохие викторины, но хотелось бы что-то игровое, с Солохой, чертями, но с учетом того, что исполнителей всего 3-4  девушки. Может, есть у кого такой опыт, поделитесь идеями.Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Сильва

*ружанна*,
 Опыта нет, сходи сюда http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=122797 Может, что-то пригодится.

----------


## ружанна

Сильва,спасибо за ответ. С этой ссылки я и попала на этот сайт, мне очень здесь понравилось, в спешном порядке полистала другие странички и не разочаровалась. Столько идей, задора, доброжелательности!Именно поэтому я и рискнула попросить у вас совета. Большое спасибо за быстрый ответ!

----------


## ружанна

Что искала так и не нашла, но зато  в газете "Литература" (1сентября) в первых номерах за 2008 год есть  выпуск,полностью посвященный Гоголю. Особенно хорош материал по "Вечерам..." .  Если надо точнее, могу позже дать точные выходные данные.

----------


## Шкондик

есть предложение выкладывать сценарии, посвященные дням памяти, дням рождения известных людей.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Сценарий
Встречи поколений, посвященной 110 годовщине со дня рождения маршала Чуйкова.

Г Ведущий:   Добрый день дорогие друзья, ветераны, гости нашего праздника. Мы бесконечно рады видеть вас в этом теплом уютном зале Запорожского краеведческого музея.

М Ведущий:   Февраль — самый суровый месяц года! Может быть, именно  поэтому, в феврале столько знаменательных дат, которые напрямую связаны с такими вечными истинами как мужество, доблесть, честь и достоинство? День защитника отечества, день доблести,  незабвенные даты для настоящих патриотов. Именно этот мужественный месяц славен рождением человека, чье имя еще при жизни стало легендой, человека, при активном участии которого впервые в военной истории силами нескольких армий проведен ночной штурм. 

Г Ведущий:  12 февраля 1900 года в селе Серебряные Пруды Московской губернии появился на свет Василий Иванович Чуйков. Сегодня, 12 февраля легендарному маршалу, Дважды Герою Советского союза, человеку, чье имя свято для каждого запорожца, исполнилось бы 110 лет.

М Ведущий:  В память о человеке, чье имя золотыми буквами вписано в историю Запорожского края, ________собрал в этом зале ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, представителей власти, органов местного самоуправления, молодежь, военнослужащих. Надеемся, что наша встреча поможет раскрыть еще неизвестные страницы жизни командующего 8-й гвардейской армией Василия Ивановича Чуйкова, и сможет вдохновить подрастающее поколение на великие поступки во имя Родины. 

Г Ведущий: Жизнь и ратный подвиг маршала стали образцом для целого поколения военных. Воспитанные на примерах легендарных командармов они всей душой стремятся использовать военную историю для поддержания мира на славной украинской земле. Зная и понимая роль личности в истории, они стремятся глубже познать события, сформировавшие патриота своего Отечества, Героя Советского союза, маршала Чуйкова Василия Ивановича. 

М Ведущий. Позвольте пригласить на эту сцену ___________(военный высокого чина) Человека, вдохновленного историей жизни легендарного командующего, который и сейчас воспитывает новую плеяду военнослужащих на примере маршала Чуйкова.

Слово Военнослужащего. Биографические ведомости.

М Ведущий. В память о мужестве и доблести Василия Ивановича Чуйкова, офицера Советской армии звучит эта песня.

1.	Песня  "Офицеры"

М Ведущий. 8 гвардейская армия Чуйкова вела победоносные бои не только на запорожском плацдарме. При участии этой группы войск освобождалась большая часть современной территории Запорожской области.  Командующий армией внес важную лепту в искусство совершения маневров при освобождении населенных пунктов. События давно отгремевшей войны не оставляют равнодушными руководство области.

Г Ведущий. Разрешите предоставить слово главе Запорожской областной Государственной администрации____________

Слово ________

М Ведущий.  Слово предоставляется заместителю главы Запорожского областного совета Светлицкому Анатолию Анатольевичу.

Слово Светлицкий

Г Ведущий.  Слово предоставляется заместителю_________

М Ведущий. Запорожье. Мой город. Город моих родителей, город моих детей и будущих внуков. Город,  в котором  сама земля безмолвно свидетельствует о ратных подвигах наших предков.  Колыбель вольного казачества и столица  неустрашимых рыцарей-запорожцев. Город, рожденный Днепрогэсом.  Созданный усилиями всей страны. Город, ставший родным миллионам достойных граждан. Город, умеющий созидать. Город, умеющий помнить. Помнить свою историю, помнить своих героев. 

Г Ведущий. Днепровские кручи у стен города, стали гигантским мемориалом, хранящим следы жесточайших боев, которые гремели здесь 67 лет назад при освобождении Запорожья от фашистских оккупантов. Время стирает раны войны, но оно не властно над памятью людей. Память эта жива не только в сердцах поседевших  ветеранов. Ратный подвиг наших дедов и прадедов вечным пламенем славы горит в сердцах благодарных потомков.

М Ведущий. Запорожцы  свято чтут память воинов, принесших мир и свободу нашему истерзанному войной городу в том далеком, но незабываемом 1943.
Их гордые имена носят улицы, поселки, школы, клубы. Командующим армиями, которые освобождали город, генералам Чуйкову, Лелюшенко, Судцу, Данилову присвоены звания почетных граждан Запорожья.

Г Ведущий. Город помнит. Горожане чтят своих героев. Неслучайно, одна из красивейших, светлых, новых улиц в Ленинском районе гордо носит имя Маршала Чуйкова. Командующего, 8-й гвардейской армией, маршала Советского Союза, дважды Герой Советского Союза.

М Ведущий. Слово предоставляется главе ________ районной администрации Запорожского городского совета _______________
Слово ___________

М Ведущий. Осень 1943. Запорожский край истерзан, измучен двухлетней неволей, но непокоренный и гордый народ ждет своих освободителей. Ждет, несмотря на то, что фашистские войска получили страшный приказ Гитлера:

Г Ведущий.  «Добиться того, чтобы при отходе из районов Украины не осталось ни одного человека, ни одной головы скота, ни одного центнера зерна, ни одного рельса; чтобы не осталось в сохранности ни одного дома, ни одного колодца, который бы не был отравлен. Противник должен найти действительно тотально-сожженную и разрушенную страну". 

М Ведущий. Город ждет победы. Знает, что свобода Запорожью дастся слишком дорогой ценой.  Ведь именно здесь, через этот пункт, шло снабжение фашистских войск, находившихся на Левобережье. Запорожский  плацдарм противника прикрывал важные экономические районы , которые по личному требованию Гитлера должны были удерживаться фашистскими войсками во что бы то ни стало.
А город ждал…
2.	Песня.  «Последний бой»

М Ведущий. Из воспоминаний Василия Ивановича Чуйкова.

Г Ведущий. 13 октября Родион Яковлевич Малиновский приказал пригласить меня в его землянку, только что оборудованную нашими саперами. Я  вошел в землянку и с яркого света сразу ослеп. Натыкаюсь на чьи-то ноги. Слышу протестующий голос Малиновского. Я начал извиняться, но он перебил меня: 

М Ведущий. — Василий Иванович! А если наступать ночью? С темнотой! Ослепить как следует немцев и ударить? Что думаешь? 

Г Ведущий. — Как наступать? — попытался я уточнить. 

М Ведущий. — Наступать всеми силами фронта! — ответил Малиновский. 

Г Ведущий.  Тут же, в землянке командующего фронтом, мы начали составлять план ночного штурма Запорожья. 
Что нас привлекало в плане ночного наступления, кроме обычных преимуществ, которые давал ночной бой? Прежде всего, безусловная внезапность. Ночное наступление такими большими силами — явление необычное. Крупные ночные сражения велись довольно часто в ходе Великой Отечественной войны, но силами трех армий, танкового и механизированного корпусов сражения не велись. Стало быть, немецкое командование не сразу, не в первый же момент удара догадается, что весь фронт перешел в наступление, поэтому не сможет должным образом сориентироваться, пропустит нужный момент для маневрирования резервами, и мы сможем осуществить решительный прорыв к городу. 

М Ведущий. Стояла лунная ночь. С минуты на минуту должен начаться артиллерийский налет. 

3.	" Темная ночь"

Г Ведущий. В 21 час 50 минут небо разверзлось. Артиллерия фронта открыла огонь. Все слилось в один сплошной и бесконечный гул и грохот. Огненными струями пронеслись снаряды реактивных минометов. Через десять минут артналет прекратился. В глухой тишине, после артналета, было слышно, как урчат танковые моторы, скрежещут гусеницы. Танки на полной скорости, с зажженными фарами, неся на себе десантников, устремились на ослепленного врага. 
Кино

М Ведущий За танками спешили основные силы армии. Рассвет застал наши войска у черты города. Местами танки и пехота ворвались на городские улицы и вели там бой. 

Г Ведущий Темп, приобретенный в ночном наступлении, не снижался. Гвардейцы повсюду теснили врага. Тяжелые кровопролитные бои за город Запорожье подходили к концу. К 13.00 наши войска полностью овладели городом. 

М Ведущий Вечером 14 октября по радио слушали Москву. Передавали приказ Верховного Главнокомандующего. Нас поздравляли с победой. 

4.	Песня "Перемога" 

Г Ведущий. Став командующим 62-й армией, Василий Иванович основное внимание уделил рядовым бойцам. На первом плане в его размышлениях был солдат - главный участник войны, которому раньше всех приходится сталкиваться с врагом лицом к лицу.

М Ведущий. Из мемуаров Василия Ивановича Чуйкова 

Г Ведущий. «Порой солдат лучше знает психологию солдат противника, чем генералы, наблюдающие за боевыми порядками врага с наблюдательного пункта. Он изучает характер врага. А знать моральные силы врага не вообще, а непосредственно на поле боя – это, в конечном счете, главный, решающий фактор любого боя. Даже в самом горячем бою хорошо подготовленный солдат, зная моральные силы противника, не боится его количественного превосходства. Ничего страшного не будет, если боец, ведя бой в подвале или под лестничной площадкой, зная общую задачу армии, останется один и будет решать ее самостоятельно. В уличном бою солдат порой сам себе генерал. Нельзя быть командиром, если не веришь в способности солдат»

М Ведущий. В способности своих солдат он верил. И я с удовольствием передаю слово Попову Алексею Евдокимовичу, фронтовику, участник Сталинградской битвы. Алексей Евдокимович был лично знаком с командармом, бывал у него в Москве, в доме, где жил Василий Иванович.
Слово Попов А.Е.
Цветы ветерану

М Ведущий. Вам, фронтовикам, людям, которые своими руками творили победу, посвящается эта  песня 
5.	Песня «Катюша»

Г Ведущий. Командующий требовал, чтобы начальники любого ранга также как и солдаты шли на передний край. Рядовые бойцы увидели рядом с собой в окопах и траншеях, на огневых позициях командиров высоких рангов, комиссаров, штабных офицеров. Это сыграло немаловажную роль в повышении боевого духа войск. Более того, лично сам В.И. Чуйков, член Военного совета фронта не отсиживался на своем командном пункте, а часто ходил на наблюдательные пункты дивизий и полков, к бойцам в траншеи, показывая тем самым, что генералы - члены Военного совета армии - не сбежали, а вместе со всеми борются за освобождение города. 

М Ведущий Они боролись рука об руку - член Военного совета фронта и рядовой солдат, приближая час за часом день Великой Победы

Г Ведущий Слово предоставляется ветерану генерал лейтенанту Полях Петр Петрович, который служил под началом Василия Ивановича Чуйкова в рядах прославленной 8 гвардейской армии

Слово ветерану
Цветы ветерану

М Ведущий. Примите от нас дорогие участники войны, эти цветы, в знак глубокого уважения вашего боевого и трудового подвига в годы Великой отечественной войны и в тяжелые послевоенные будни.
Цветы ветеранам,
6.	 Песня Смуглянка 
Г Ведущий. Во главе 8-й гвардейской армии В. И. Чуйков воевал до последнего дня войны.  Дважды удостоен звания Героя Советского Союза. После войны занимал должности   главнокомандующего Группой советских войск в Германии. С 1955 Чуйков носит звание Маршала Советского Союза. 

М Ведущий. Василий Иванович - автор нескольких книг и многих статей по военному делу и истории Второй мировой войны. Был награжден девятью орденами Ленина, орденом Октябрьской  Революции, четырьмя орденами Красного Знамени, тремя орденами Суворова I степени, орденом Красной Звезды, медалями, иностранными орденами и медалями, а также Почетным оружием.

Г Ведущий. Скончался Василий Иванович Чуйков 18 марта 1982 года. Согласно завещанию, похоронен в Волгограде на Мамаевом кургане, у подножья монумента «Родина-мать». На могиле В. И. Чуйкова почти всегда лежат живые цветы.

М Ведущий. Запорожский край помнит. Запорожцы гордятся тем, что имя легендарного маршала Советского союза неразрывно связано с самым светлым для каждого горожанина днем – днем освобождения родного города от фашистской чумы. 
7	 Лизавета

Г Ведущий. Имя Василия Ивановича будет жить в веках. Память о нем сберегают ровные улицы городов, школьные музеи. И память эта, как светоч мира будет передана от ветеранов к нынешней молодежи, от них – к нашим внукам.

М Ведущий. Память о выдающихся героях прошлого будет жить на пожелтевших  листочках писем в исторических музеях, на выцветших фотографиях музейных экспозиций, черно-белых пленках военной кинохроники.

Г Ведущий. память о нем хранят в доме музее Василия Ивановича Чуйкова, в Подмосковье, в доме где родился легендарный маршал.
Именно туда участниками торжественной встречи поколений, посвященной 110 годовщине со дня рождения маршала Чуйкова будет направлено следующее письмо.

М Ведущий.  (текст письма)


Г Ведущий. Дорогие ветераны, военнослужащие, молодежь. В этот знаменательный день хочется пожелать вам прежде всего мира. Мира, дарующего независимость и благосостояние. Мира, дарующего процветание нашей стране. Мира, делающего каждого гражданина свободным и счастливым.

М Ведущий. Уважаемые участники сегодняшней встречи поколений. Позвольте пригласить вас на экскурсию в зал музея, посвященный событиям Великой Отечественной войны. Экскурсию проведеТ

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
ну... и соответственно письмо для музея от благодарных потомков

Уважаемые хранители памяти Василия Ивановича Чуйкова, почетного гражданина города Запорожья!

Сегодня, 12 февраля 2010 года, граждане Запорожья с искренней сыновьей благодарностью вспоминают Дважды Героя Советского союза Василия Ивановича Чуйкова, почетного гражданина города, человека, чье имя носит одна из красивейших улиц  в промышленном центре Украины.
Днепровские берега у Запорожья и сейчас, спустя 67 лет, хранят следы боев, гремевших здесь осенью и зимой 1943 года. Наш истерзанный войной, измученный двухлетней неволей, но непокоренный и гордый край ждал своих освободителей.  Жители города знали, что свобода Запорожью дастся слишком дорогой ценой.  Ведь именно здесь, через этот пункт, шло снабжение фашистских войск, находившихся на Левобережье. Более двух недель, войска Советской армии используя различные тактические действия стремились выбить врага из города, рожденного Днепрогэсом.
14 октября 1943  предложению В.И. Чуйкова,  впервые  в военной истории был проведен ночной штурм Запорожского плацдарма силами трех общевойсковых армий, танкового и механизированного корпусов. Этот бой вошел в историю военного искусства, как пример высокого боевого мастерства Советской армии. Ночной штурм  принес Запорожью долгожданную свободу и избавление от фашистской чумы. Запорожцы гордятся тем, что имя легендарного маршала Советского союза неразрывно связано с самым светлым для каждого горожанина днем – днем освобождения родного города от фашистской чумы. 
Время стирает раны войны, но оно не властно над человеческой памятью. Она будет жить на пожелтевших  листочках писем в исторических музеях, на выцветших фотографиях музейных экспозиций, черно-белых пленках военной кинохроники. 
Наши земляки всегда стремились глубже изучить прошлое своего края. Очерки и воспоминания прославленного военачальника В. И. Чуйкова и рядовых участников битвы за Днепр помогают им в этом. Жизнь и ратный подвиг маршала стали образцом для целой плеяды молодых запорожан, посвятивших себя военному делу.
Музей всегда был местом концентрации духовности народа, сокровищницей мудрости,  местом, где молодое поколение может прикоснуться к истории, испытать мгновение торжества силы народа и глубину его скорби. 
Мы знаем, что сегодня сотрудники дома - музея В. И. Чуйкова самозабвенно трудятся, стремясь донести до молодого поколения память об одном из величайших командармов времен Великой отечественной войны. Примите же сегодня, в день 110-й годовщины со дня рождения Василия Ивановича, от благодарных жителей города Запорожья, искренние пожелания мира, дарующего независимость и благосостояние. Мира, дарующего процветание нашим странам. Мира, делающего каждого гражданина свободным и счастливым.

По поручению жителей Запорожского края,

----------


## Шкондик

В этом году 90 годовщина со дня рождения Кожедуба. Знаю, многим поручат делать мероприятия. Давайте обсудим. в любом случае готовый сценарий выложу

----------


## areshek

Эти слова можно использовать в юбилейных датах не только мпасстеров сцены, но и других известных людей:

Когда рождается человек – поднимается занавес и начинается спектакль, спектакль под названием «жизнь», где каждый из нас становится главным действующим лицом. Меняются роли, меняются маски, которые становятся его судьбой. 
Герой сегодняшнего    торжества – человек в высоком смысле слова. И это не высокопарность слога. Не каждому удается сохранить трепетное чувство любви в любом его жизненном амплуа. 
Как сын, он свято хранил любовь к своим родителям.
Как творец, он всегда хранил любовь к прекрасному, любовь к искусству. 
Как муж и отец, он хранил трепетную и нежную любовь к своей жене и детям.
Как руководитель, он хранил любовь и уважение к своим коллегам.
Как гражданин, он хранил любовь к земле, на которой он родился и жил. 
Он - яркая звезда башкирской сцены, заслуженный артист РСФСР, заслуженный деятель искусств БАССР, Первый директор Башкирского государственного театра оперы и балета Тимер-Булат Губайдуллович Имашев.

----------

маринатокарь (24.03.2021)

----------


## Шкондик

*Сценарий Кожедуб Иван Никитович*

Ведущий: Добрый день дорогие друзья, ветераны, гости нашего праздника. Мы бесконечно рады видеть вас в этом светлом уютном зале 

Ведущая: 2010 год проходит под знаменем Великой Победы, 65 лет назад весь мир ликуя праздновал освобождение от фашистской чумы. 

Ведущий: И сегодня наша встреча не случайна. Она продолжает цикл встреч, которые призваны донести правду о героях минувшей войны.

Ведущая: 90 лет назад 8 июня родился человек, который внес неотъемлемую лепту в приближение великого праздника - Дня Победы.

Ведущий: в селе Ображиевка Шосткинского района Сумской области Украины в семье крестьянина - церковного старосты родился трижды Герой Советского Союза Иван Никитович Кожедуб.

Ведущая: В память о человеке, чье имя золотыми буквами вписано в историю нашей родины, областной центр патриотического воспитания молодежи совместно с областным военным комиссариатом, обществом содействия обороне Украины собрал в этом зале ветеранов Великой Отечественной войны, представителей власти, органов местного самоуправления, молодежь, военнослужащих. 

Ведущий: Надеемся, что наша встреча поможет раскрыть еще неизвестные страницы жизни великого лётчика и сможет вдохновить подрастающее поколение на великие поступки во имя Родины. 

Ведущая: Вся жизнь Ивана Кожедуба пример какого-то удивительного везения. Как то с мальчишками они оправились кататься на лодке. Лодка перевернулась, и все ребята погибли, все кроме Вани, брат Сашко вытащил его буквально со дна реки и откачал, с тех. Пор односельчане иначе как заговоренный его и не называли.

Ведущий: жизнь, везение, и великие подвиги и победы Ивана Никитовича Кожедуба стали примерами для многих поколений военных. Воспитанные на примерах героев они всей душой стремятся использовать военную историю для поддержания мира на славной украинской земле. Зная и понимая роль личности в истории, они стремятся глубже познать события, сформировавшие великую личность, патриота своего Отечества.

Ведущая. Позвольте пригласить на эту сцену заместителя областного военного комиссара по воспитательной работе, полковника ........

Слово .......... Биографические ведомости.

Ведущая: В память о мужестве и доблести Ивана звучит эта песня………….

 Смуглянка

Ведущий: наша страна помнит и чтит своих героев, доблестно сражавшихся за мир. Сегодня на нашей встрече присутствуют представители власти небезразличные к истории и героическим подвигам наших соотечественников слово предоставляется: 

слова от первых лиц

Ведущий: Даже великие личности, герои с чего то начинают, и в их жизни, как и в нашей, случаются взлёты и падения, но настоящий профессионал преданный своему делу не взирая на все преграды, идёт к своей цели.

Ведущая: Пока другие летчики играли в волейбол, Иван часами рисовал схемы воздушных поединков. Игра Кожедуба в самолётики многим однополчанам казалась смешной над Иваном сначала подтрунивали, но когда счёт воздушных побед Кожедуба стал расти смешки как то сами собой стихли 
(Кино(9-18 -9-50))

Ведущий: Позвольте пригласить на эту сцену человека, который не понаслышке знает, что такое авиация. Его молодость вдохновлена подвигами довоенных советских летчиков: Чкалова, Гризодубовой, Белякова, Осипенко, Леваневского, Байдукова. Это и сподвигло будущего полковника авиации Миронова Павла Ивановича посвятить свою жизнь небесную профессию.

Ведущая Павел Иванович был летчиком- инструктором в годы войны и подготовил для фронта более 1000 летных экипажей. А так же он повторно обучал летному делу легендарного летчика Алексея Маресьевева из книги Бориса Полевого «Повесть о настоящем человеке» Павел Иванович Миронов лично знал Трижды героя Советского союза Кожедуба, и вместе с ним летал как летчик инструктор. А точнее о нем расскажет сам Павел Иванович.

Слово Миронову (цветы, аплодиисменты)

Ведущая Первый воздушный бой закончился для Кожедуба неудачей и едва не стал последним — его Ла-5 был повреждён пушечной очередью Мессершмитт-109, бронеспинка спасла его от зажигательного снаряда, а при возвращении самолёт был обстрелян советскими зенитчиками, в него попало 2 зенитных снаряда. Несмотря на то, что Кожедубу удалось посадить самолёт, полному восстановлению он не подлежал, и летчику пришлось летать на «остатках» — имеющихся в эскадрильи свободных самолётах.

Ведущий:  Вскоре его хотели забрать на пост оповещения, но командир полка заступился за него. 6 июля 1943 года на Курской дуге во время сорокового боевого вылета, Кожедуб сбил свой первый немецкий самолёт — бомбардировщик Юнкерс 87. 

Ведущая Каждое утро лишь рассветёт лётчики уже в кабинах самолётов в наушниках гул помех и короткие команды. Задача – встречать немецкие юнкерсы до линии фронта и не дать им отбомбиться по нашим позициям. С земли сообщают на подходе около 30 бомбардировщиков. Иван поднимает машину под облака кружит за ним как привязанный ведомый Василий Мухин. Юнкерсы проходят внизу один немного отстал 
Кино (16-17-17-00)

Ведущий Уже на следующий день сбил второй, а 9 июля сбил сразу 2 истребителя МЕ-109. Первое звание Героя Советского Союза Кожедубу было присвоено 4 февраля 1944 года за 146 боевых вылетов и 20 сбитых самолётов противника.

Ведущая : На таких примерах должна учиться наша молодёжь!  слово предоставляется директору Областного центра патриотического воспитания молодёжи Власовой Наталье Фёдоровне.

Ведущий: Иван Кожедуб вернулся в родное село только после войны, в 1946 году.
Кино (25-30-27-15)

Ведущая: Иван Никитович Кожедуб герой мирового масштаба на все времена. Лучшие пилоты-истребители Британии, США, Канады, Франции, Австралии и других стран союзников не смогли даже приблизиться к показателю украинского аса — 62 лично сбитых самолёта противника, причем за не полные три года участия в боевых действиях.

Ведущий: Иван Никитович оставил след в сердце каждого, чья жизнь связана с авиацией. В довоенные годы девизом для молодежи была крылатая фраза «Мы рождены чтоб сказку сделать былью» Как и вся молодежь того времени Иван Кожедуб стремился к своей крылатой мечте. 

Ведущая: Перед вами поющая эскадрилья. Марш авиаторов.

песня… марш авиаторов

Ведущая: Они – наследники славы летчика-асса. К вам, дорогие авиаторы обращается областной военный комиссар Давид Борисович Моин
Слово Моин (цветы, награды)

 кино, подзвучка 27-16 -27-56
Ведущий День победы Иван встречал уже в Москве. За его плечами было 800 фронтовых дней 330 боевых вылетов, 120 воздушных поединков, 62 сбитых самолёта и не одного случая, когда бы лётчик не посадил даже подбитый самолёт на свой аэродром, а потом был первый парад победы

Кино продолжается

Ведущая: По сути, вся жизнь Кожедуба — это ряд подвигов эпического, легендарного уровня. Уже тот факт, что, в 23 года став трижды героем Советского Союза, не опустил руки в мирное время, как многие другие прославленные герои, чью психику искалечила война, не зазнался, а пошел учиться, говорит о многом.

Ведущий: Поэтому у великого летчика Ивана Кожедуба есть и молодые приемники, которые продолжали боевые традиции своих отцов. И героически воевали на ближнем востоке выполняя интернациональный долг. С нами боевой летчик, полковник ..........., который в 70-е годы сбил два самолета противника.

Слово Петренко

Ведущая: В официальной советской историографии итог боевой деятельности Кожедуба выглядит как 62 самолёта противника, сбитые лично. Однако недавние архивные исследования показали, что эта цифра немного занижена — в наградных документах (откуда она, собственно, и была взята) по неизвестным причинам отсутствуют две воздушные победы  между тем как они были подтверждены и официально занесены на личный счёт лётчика.

Ведущий: только задумайтесь сколько заслуженных наград получил  Иван Никитович Кожедуб
Герой Советского Союза
Кавалер двух орденов Ленина
Кавалер семи орденов Красного Знамени
Кавалер ордена Александра Невского
Кавалер ордена Отечественной войны I степени
Кавалер двух орденов Красной Звезды
Кавалер ордена «За службу Родине в Вооружённых Силах СССР» III степени

Ведущая: В честь 90 годовщины со дня рождения Ивана Кожедуба звучит эта песня

песня…

Ведущая: о жизни и подвиге Ивана Никитовича Кожедуба написано бесконечное множество книг. В них история жизни легенларного летчика асса. Позвольте пригласить на єту сцену .........главного библиотекаря областной научной библиотеки 

Слово 

Ведущий: Скончался Иван Никитович 8 августа 1991 года. Похоронен на Новодевичьем кладбище в Москве. 

Ведущая: Бронзовый бюст установлен на родине в селе Ображиевка. Его Ла-7 экспонируется в музее ВВС в Монино. 

Ведущий: Также именем Ивана Кожедуба назван парк в городе Сумы (Украина) возле входа установлен памятник лётчику, а также улица на Юго - Востоке Москвы. 

Ведущая: Его имя носит Харьковский университет военно воздушных сил .

Ведущий: И в нашем городе чтят память великого Героя, в его честь названа одна из улиц Запорожья.

Ведущая. Имя Ивана Никитовича будет жить в веках. Память о нем сберегают ровные улицы городов, памятники, музеи. И память эта, как светоч мира будет передана от ветеранов к нынешней молодежи, от них – к нашим внукам.

Ведущий. Дорогие ветераны, военнослужащие, молодежь. В этот знаменательный день хочется пожелать вам прежде всего мира. Мира, дарующего независимость и благосостояние. Мира, дарующего процветание нашей стране. Мира, делающего каждого гражданина свободным и счастливым.

----------

маринатокарь (24.03.2021)

----------


## Elen2

Добрый вечер. Столкнулась в работе ДК с тем,что нужно провести  музыкально -литературный видео журнал по жизнии и творчеству Фридерика Шопена в честь 205 -летия.Отдельных видео и тематических уроков есть много.Нашла в инете.У меня их целая папка.Хотелось бы,чтобы было интересно .Пригласила музыкальную школу,будут играть Шопена.  Но .....хотелось бы от чего-то оттолкнуться.И еще вопрос:помните песню "Шопен" Ваенги? Если под нее поставить танец ,не будет это лишним или неуместным?Короче,пока у меня одни вопросы и в одно целое никак не складывается.Буду рада любой помощи.Заранее Вам спасибо.

----------


## Рамоновна

*Elen2*, можно еще взять кадры из х/ф ШОПЕН.ЖАЖДА ЛЮБВИ

----------


## Elen2

> Elen2, можно еще взять кадры из х/ф ШОПЕН.ЖАЖДА ЛЮБВИ


Обязательно посмотрю. Спасибо.Понравился очень вотэтот клип.И песня замечательная.

----------


## Elen2

И у Аленушки Премудрой есть великолепный клип.Песня "Ноктюрн Шопена"

----------

